# What company offer Delta Fleece includes Wordpress integration?



## Mas3 (Apr 29, 2018)

What company have Delta Fleece Sweatshirt and similar quality fabric t-shirt for print on demand that allows Wordpress integration?

Right now, I've sold hundreds on Threadless, but I'm trying to move away from using a third party as my storefront. I want to self-host my own store using Wordpress + WooCommerce. I haven't found a company that offers integration with the Wordpress platform AND delivers quality fabric to print on.

I tried PrintAura without luck. When I received my sample order of sweater and shirts, the fabric which was recommended to feel exactly like Delta Fleece felt cheap and uncomfortable.

In your experience, what print on demand company can you recommend that works with Wordpress?


----------

